# Basal Rates



## spiritfree (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone use 2.0, or over, for a basal rate?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 25, 2013)

Depends on your insulin sensitivity I guess.

If the setting is available that would suggest to me that it can't be that extreme


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply everydayupsanddowns. I'm sorry I don't understand. Do you mean 2.0 can't be to bad as it is available to do on the pump? Sorry for being a bit thick.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 25, 2013)

Spirit you need what you need, there's nothing wrong with having a basal rate of 2 units an hour. One of my sections is set for 2.675 for 2.5 hours.
I need that rate because that's when my steroids hit home the most


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 25, 2013)

I am 1.55 between 6:00 to 10:00...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 25, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Spirit you need what you need, there's nothing wrong with having a basal rate of 2 units an hour. One of my sections is set for 2.675 for 2.5 hours.
> I need that rate because that's when my steroids hit home the most



Yup... pretty much what Sue said.

I don't have any rates set that high personally, but it doesn't surprise me that some people do


----------



## Sowerbee (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm with Mike. There isn't a 'good rate' or a 'bad rate' just a 'rate'. everyone is different and what some people need others don't.

I'm also tempted to started the having diabetes 'really bad' debate but that's me being mischievous


----------



## trophywench (Oct 25, 2013)

No - some people are just more sensitive to insulin than others are.

As has been said - you need what you need, whenever you happen to need it.


----------



## Grammabear (Oct 25, 2013)

At one time in my life as a pumper I had a basal rate of almost 2.0 units per hr.  I can only speak for myself, but I seem to require more insulin during the winter months than during the summer months.  So, at least twice a year, I have to change my basal rates according to the change in seasons.


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 25, 2013)

Grammabear. Is it possible for you to pm me your basal rates?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 26, 2013)

Spirit, not being rude but why the hell would someone else's rates be of any use to you?  or me, or Mike - or anyone else at all except them?

For interest, on the Roche pump program they give to the HCPs, there's a thing where you can enter your TDD basal and the program splits it up into 24 hourly base rates.  It's fashioned after the sort of average of shedloads of different diabetics so you'd think it would be somewhere near - now, she got this prog early this year and after 2 years into my pumping, with my Aic and BGs up a bit, I agreed to try it, you know, let's have a little play with this then.

However, it doesn't fit me too well in the am, cos it assumes I have more of a Dawn Phenomenon than I actually do - which left me waking up hypo every flippin day nearly.  And high in the evening, which were always my probs on MDI !  Wasn't too bad at first but after about a month it started going off.

So there really is no substitute to testing LOTS and playing around with a bit extra here or a bit less there.

Have you tried sticking it on as a TBR a couple of days and seeing if it does the trick?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 26, 2013)

spiritfree said:


> Thanks for your reply everydayupsanddowns. I'm sorry I don't understand. Do you mean 2.0 can't be to bad as it is available to do on the pump? Sorry for being a bit thick.



Hi Spirit what exactly is your concern regarding having a basal rate over 2 units an hour?
If you can tell us what's bothering you then we can help sort your fears and or imaginary problem out


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi spirit.

From 3am I'm into the 2's & at 5am til 7am I have 2.70 as a profile
And my Sunday profile is higher
So please don't worry if you have a 2 on your basal profile


----------



## Grammabear (Oct 26, 2013)

If someone could tell me how to do the pm, I would be happy to oblige.  My basal rates change with the seasons, so they are not what they used to be.  They also change with how much physical activity I manage to do.


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Laura.                                                                                              I must say I am quite upset with other replies. I thought we were here to help each other. I'm begining to wonder why I come on here.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2013)

spiritfree said:


> Thanks Laura.                                                                                              I must say I am quite upset with other replies. I thought we were here to help each other. I'm begining to wonder why I come on here.



I'm sorry some of the replies upset you spiritfree  I think some people didn't quite understand why you were asking. Sometimes responses can come across harsher than they are intended, so please don't take them to heart.


----------



## Steff (Oct 26, 2013)

spiritfree said:


> Thanks Laura.                                                                                              I must say I am quite upset with other replies. I thought we were here to help each other. I'm begining to wonder why I come on here.



TBH wen I read sme of the replies at 10,30 this morning I was upset for you spirit free, abit abrupt to say the least.


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry some of the replies upset you spiritfree  I think some people didn't quite understand why you were asking. Sometimes responses can come across harsher than they are intended, so please don't take them to heart.



Thanks Alan. I do take things to heart. I try my best to help people, in a nice kind manner and in my eyes that is how it should be done. I am struggling with severe depression at the moment and nasty comments really does not help at all.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Spirit, sorry you are down in the dumps with depression hope things improve for you soon. (((((((((hugs))))))))))))

I have asked in an earlier thread what your concerns are about having a basal rate of 2.00 units an hour or more.
If you can throw some light on this then we can be more specific with our replies. Something is obviously worrying you.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 27, 2013)

Well I'm sorry to hear that too, Spirit.  It is hard when you are feeling like that, but I'm sure nobody was actually trying to 'get at' you.

I know I sometimes sound 'sharp' in writing, when I certainly don't intend to be - and that's the trouble with the written word, you can't detect the tone of voice it was 'said' in, unless you know the person in RL and can imagine them actually speaking.

FWIW anyway, I don't think a rate of 2.0 or more should be worrying in itself.  If it was every hour, that would make 24u basal for the whole day, and loads of people are on that and more than that.

It could be that your BG at that particular time just reflects the thing(s) that actually stress you - could that be the case?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 27, 2013)

trophywench said:


> FWIW anyway, I don't think a rate of 2.0 or more should be worrying in itself.  If it was every hour, that would make 24u basal for the whole day, and loads of people are on that and more than that.
> 
> It could be that your BG at that particular time just reflects the thing(s) that actually stress you - could that be the case?



Pst TW how many hours do you have in your day? 2 x 24 = 48


----------



## trophywench (Oct 27, 2013)

You'd think I'd be quite good at maths by now really with all this DAFNE, wouldn't you?  LOL

Thanks Sue !  I'm still not really terrified though!


----------

